# What's on & what to do - updated weekly



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Back by popular demand. 

This thread will be updated at least weekly, but if you want to add any events or things to do, please send me a PM with your request and details.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
There are so many things to do to occupy your time, but it seems that many posters are not aware of them, so I am listing both forthcoming events and other things that are worth spending time doing.

Unless specified, events take place in Dubai


_Not so much on now that the heat has hit_.

World Cup starts
11th June - 11th July 

Dubai Summer Surprises - shopping 'festival'
17th June to 7th August

Lord of the Dance - ADNEC (Abu Dhabi)
23rd to 26th June

Michael Jackson tribute - Chi feat. Signature, runners up from Britain's Got talent (this sounds awful!!)
24th June

APHA's 2nd birthday party - feat uring Mani, Tim Hassall & Da:funct
25th June

Metal Asylum night at Aussie Legends - Rydges Plaza 
25th June

Peppermint's 6th birthday - World Trade Centre (various international DJs)
1st July

World Cup Final
11th July 10.30pm UAE time

Fame - The Musical Madinat
13th - 17th July

Ramadan starts
11th August (exact date TBC)

Eid al Fitr (end of Ramadan)
10th - 12th September (exact dates TBC)

Dubai International Jewellery Week
7th - 10th October

GITEX
16th - 23rd October

Tribefest – Al Sahra Desert Resort Dubai’s first music, art, entertainment festival
4th – 6th November Join the Facebook group to be kept up to date

Abu Dhabi Grand Prix - Yas Marina Circuit. Abu Dhabi
12 - 14th November


*Ongoing*

A Big Bus tour (red route around old part of town)
The Dubai Museum (entry fee Dhs3)
A trip on an abra across the creek (Dhs 1)
A Metro trip across most of the city
Visit Dragonmart
Visit the Antiques Museum (no antiques & not a museum!) and Falcon Gallery in Al Quoz
Go to some of the numerous (& free) art exhibitions across town
Captain Jack's boat trip from the Marina Walk
Take an early morning stroll along a public beach
Visit the museum in the Gold & Diamond Park
Walk along the Creek in the evening - Deira or Bur Dubai side
Go to the Blue Souq in Sharjah
Take part in a quiz night in a pub/bar
Go on a desert safari
Take a guided tour around Jumeirah Mosque (Tuesday & Sunday mornings)
Take the monorail on The Palm Jumeirah
Visit the water park at The Atlantis
Visit Shindaga Museum and learn a little about the UAE's history
Sundowners by the Creek or overlooking the beach
Go ice skating or skiiing in the morning and to the beach in the afternoon
Wild Wadi and Aquaventure water parks

And many more....

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Don't forget to read this thread each week as it is kept updated.

Please let me know if there are any events that you would like me to add. Thanks

-


----------

